# 2012 VW Jetta Sportwagen SQ install (HAT, Morel, OS a/d/s)



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

Isn't this how it always goes: build a great system, with man weeks of labor, get it all dialed in then, WHAM...you need a new car. So here I am, 6 months after finishing my Subaru Forester (build log) and it’s time do it all over again. The current subject is my month old 2012 MKVI/MK6 Jetta TDI Sportwagen, which is basically the same thing as a stretched Golf:









There are always silver linings. You learn from mistakes, practice, tuning, listening, rebuilding, swapping equipment, etc. By the next go around, you're ready to get it right. Right? 

Lessons learned:
Lesson 1: With a new baby, my fabrication time is severely diminished 
Lesson 2: 3-way active – there’s no going back
Lesson 3: I need more power! 
Lesson 4: Hybrid Audio kicks ass
Lesson 5: JL subs…very good, but not GREAT
Lesson 6: a/d/s amps are nearly sonically perfect, and even a better value given what you pay for them 
Lesson 7: The MS-8 is a nice piece, plus it’s basically free for all of the time it saves me​
So without further ado, here's the manifest, goodies and diagram:

Description: 3-way active front stage w/ center channel and single sub. No rear fill.
Head unit…Stock (for now – want to keep wheel, and phone integration)
Processor: JBL MS-8

Amplifiers:

1 - a/d/s PH15, bridged @ 110 x 3
2 - a/d/s PH20, bridged @ 150 x 2 
1 - JL G1700 @ 700x1
Drivers:

(F) Tweeters – HAT L1Pro
(F) Mid – HAT L4SE
(F) Midbass – HAT L8v2
Center – HAT L3SE
Subwoofer – Morel Ultimo 12

Gratuitous goodie shot:









Diagram:









And the build begins, although it’s going to take a while.


----------



## jward84 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome gear!


----------



## Fight (Feb 17, 2011)

I sold my vehicle less than 2 months of outfitting it. Two of the amps never got installed but I'm hanging on to them. Why? I have no f'n idea. I like to buy not sell.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're wondering, the build _has_ started. Here's a progression on the enclosure for the sub:

The cavity:









The obligatory tape up:









A little PE sheet for good measure:









More tape:









We have glass!

































Free at last...









BTW, "interference fit" doesn't even begin to describe the glove tight, perfect fit of this box. This enclosure won't even need fasteners to hold it in place; I could go over the Rubicon at full tilt and not break that sucker free, yet with the right technique, out it comes. AWESOME.

I've since built the enclosure up to add some inside thickness and rigidity, but there are enough plane breaks that this sucker is inherently very stiff. I'll eventually cover the inside with Raam mat or some other resonance control surface, as well as matting to disperse standing waves. Stiffness is not my main concern, though (yeah, yeah "that's what she said"). 

The problem: I measured out the volume of the enclosure and unfortunately, with a flush panel, it only comes out to 19L or .67 cu/ft. Subtract the .7L for the driver volume, you are looking at a small enclosure thats perfect for a JL 8w3v3, but .25 cu/ft short of the smallest measure in the optimal range for a Morel Ultimo 12". As they say, all problems can be solved given time and creativity. 

But that's a post for another day.


----------



## Vegas Vince (Aug 3, 2011)

looking forward to see the build... big VW fan  LOVE the gear you're using.

Good luck with the rest of the build!


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

More coming soon


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Just have the enclosure come out into the cargo area a bit to get the volume. It will be worth it to get the right volume. I compromised on the volume for my IDQ10v3 and wish I hadn't.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lookin good! just take your time and do it right sir! veedub!


----------



## gsdye (Nov 30, 2011)

can the front doors really fit L8's?

I'm still trying to find info if the L6's even fit since they are 7.1"


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

I thought there weren't going to be making wagons anymore.. Hmm.. Might have to rethink some things.. Any ideas for the exterior? You know us VW/Audi guys can't leave our cars alone..


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

AccordUno said:


> I thought there weren't going to be making wagons anymore.. Hmm.. Might have to rethink some things.. Any ideas for the exterior? You know us VW/Audi guys can't leave our cars alone..


Options for me were limited. Needed to be at least as roomy as the Forester and a stick shift was a must. That disqualified Audi...no wagons with manuals in the US. The VW was lucky, as it is much roomier than my wife's '11 A4 sedan. Lack of AWD is compensated for by 35+ mpg in town!


----------



## jorgegarcia (Mar 8, 2008)

I understand your predicament, I bought a 2011 Jetta and I didn't get to finish the system in my old car.

I'll be watching this build, really interested in the door install and how the integration with the MS-8 goes.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

gsdye said:


> can the front doors really fit L8's?
> 
> I'm still trying to find info if the L6's even fit since they are 7.1"


Yep, stock midbasses/subs are in the doors and are already 8". With spacers, they fit...there's a Golf in this forum somewhere that already has them installed, without issue. The location isn't super, but want to see what they sound like.

The nice thing about this car is that it comes with a factory 3 way (passive) stereo, so it is super easy to get a nice 3 way system in. Factory mids are 4" and the tweeters are either 3/4" or 1". I'll know for sure soon enough. The biggest PIA, like most cars, is drilling the molex plugs in the doors so you can run the wires for 3 way active.

Update: here's the thread, but he actually used 8" Daytons.
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...h-mkv-gti-3-way-active-front-false-floor.html


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

kenikh said:


> Options for me were limited. Needed to be at least as roomy as the Forester and a stick shift was a must. That disqualified Audi...no wagons with manuals in the US. The VW was lucky, as it is much roomier than my wife's '11 A4 sedan. Lack of AWD is compensated for by 35+ mpg in town!


yeah the no AWD portion is a tough pill to swallow but man, Test drove the 2011 CC 6spd.  Definitely going to follow this..


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

AccordUno said:


> yeah the no AWD portion is a tough pill to swallow but man, Test drove the 2011 CC 6spd.  Definitely going to follow this..


If we didn't already have the Audi, it would have been a deal breaker.

The CC is nice! The 19" "Sagitta" wheel option offers the best looking wheel I've seen this year. If you get one, upgrade!

Gotta give the TDi motor some love, though...it's got seriously torquey balls and is easy to tune up to some silly power numbers. How's 175HP and 285 lb/ft of torque sound from a stage 1 tune? You can crack 200/325 on the stock turbo if you remove one piece of emissions equipment, too.

Ok, back to our regularly schedule broadcast...


----------



## Fireseeker (Apr 21, 2008)

subd


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

OK - progress.

It fits! Gotta love the Jasper circle jig:









Preparing the recessed panel with loads of Gorilla Glue:









And there she is - clamped and ready for more work tomorrow:









Tomorrow I'll fit the removable cover panel, which is designed to clear the OEM Morel grill, then hopefully get the enclosure assembled.


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Looking forward to your build!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

kenikh said:


> If we didn't already have the Audi, it would have been a deal breaker.
> 
> The CC is nice! The 19" "Sagitta" wheel option offers the best looking wheel I've seen this year. If you get one, upgrade!
> 
> ...


The Helios is the best looking wheel VW has ever made. I had them on my GTI but they look amazing on the CC as well. It was actually seeing them on a Candy White CC that made me want them in the first place.


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

Off topic for a little, At SOWO last year APR had a really nice looking CC on 19s not sure which wheels but man that was pretty hot, not to mention the goodies APR did to the it.. Definitely looking out for this build.. My kid wants to do the Levenworth drive this year for his senior trip (drive from TN to WA), so maybe I'll get to hear it..


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

AccordUno said:


> Off topic for a little, At SOWO last year APR had a really nice looking CC on 19s not sure which wheels but man that was pretty hot, not to mention the goodies APR did to the it.. Definitely looking out for this build.. My kid wants to do the Levenworth drive this year for his senior trip (drive from TN to WA), so maybe I'll get to hear it..


The problem with aftermarket VW wheels: manufacturers pander to the least common denominator, almost exclusively making wheels only in widths and offsets that require the idiot boy racer aesthetic called "tire stretch". I've spoken to a few manufacturers and they all admit that their sizings ate performance optimal, but they have to build what the market wants.

Case in point, most aftermarket wheels at 19" come 8.5" wide w/ a 45mm offset. An 8.5 should support a 235 tire to have side walls that sit flush with the rim lip. Sadly, you have to run a 225 to keep from rubbing, which results in the stretched look where the side wall sits at an acute angle from the rim face. As another wonderful "benefit" it's impossible to keep from curbing your wheels...it will happen eventually given the rim lip sits outboard of the tire. 

Less tire, sub optimal sidewall geometry, guaranteed wheel damage and all for looks. Lame.

The VW wheels come in proper size and offset, at 19x8 and 42mm offset...235/35R19 tires fit perfectly.


----------



## slowride (Jan 26, 2009)

sub'd. looking forward to your ideas as I'm building for a 2012 GLI.


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

so thats what it is called over there : P got the same model but an 09 version.

this is my build thread.. (damn not having an garrage : P) or id be finished by now..

search up "variovent" that might help you (iv heard) with the size of the enclosure if it is not too late : P

btw, i have seen lots of "dub"`ers running porsche and mercedes rimms


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

A 225 is NOT stretched on an 8.5" wheel. It's not even close. Some brands run narrow, like Pirelli, but I ALWAYS ran a 225 on an 8.5" and it was never stretched.


----------



## quietfly (Mar 23, 2011)

looks like a GREAT start! I look forward to seeing more


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

quality_sound said:


> A 225 is NOT stretched on an 8.5" wheel. It's not even close. Some brands run narrow, like Pirelli, but I ALWAYS ran a 225 on an 8.5" and it was never stretched.


Didn't mean to sound patronizing. That said, I've yet to see a 225 on an 8.5 with a sidewall square enough to protect the rim.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

A little progress:


















With luck, more to come tonight!


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

And here we are:










Next steps are to cover the interior with CLD tiles, go to Home Depot to get my adhesive of choice, affix the panel, back fill gaps with some bondo, then stretch a t-shirt and apply resin.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

kenikh said:


> Didn't mean to sound patronizing. That said, I've yet to see a 225 on an 8.5 with a sidewall square enough to protect the rim.


I'll see if I still have my pics. Although, even tires with "rim protectors" aren't going to help. My '11 A4 Avant got some rash while navigating a particularly tight parking garage exit in Wurzburg (and I BARELY touched it), and it has 255s on an 8.5" or a 9" wide wheel. If a 255 won't protect an 8.5/9" rim then a 235 isn't going to either. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

To think that two weeks ago I didn't even have one PQ20. I guess that's what happens when you post a WTB in the classifieds. Too many good deals come your way and you end up with this:


----------



## carcrazy (Apr 1, 2012)

Any updates!?!


----------



## kenikh (Jan 17, 2011)

Minimal traction, so haven't posted anything. Who knew babies took up so much time??? 

Enclosure is done, but given how much extra fabrication will be needed to get the airspace needed for proper response from the Morel, I may default back to the JL 8w3v3 just to get things rolling again.

I am getting tired of walking past my gear gathering dust...


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

kenikh said:


> Minimal traction, so haven't posted anything. Who knew babies took up so much time???


heh mate, it wont defenitly get anny better so get your act together and get it done heh, invite some friends over and make them some good bbq or something to make them help you with the car.. oh dont forget the beers ; P


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW! impressive equipment best of new and old school and a cool build to boot!! keeping an eye on this for sure


----------



## John Reid (Jun 6, 2008)

As far as airspace needs for your sub; I have an MKV JSW, and have a 15" IDQ in each trunk side wall. I was able to make this happen by using the stock panel as a mold to essentially create an enclosure that looks like a stock panel.

In-progress:










in-car testing:










More info on this build log if you're interested:

VWVortex.com - John Reid's JSW audio system build

It's a bit out of date, and many of the in-progress pics got nuked when my HD died, but you'll get the idea.

BTW, those a/d/s plate amps are great... I used to install at a shop that sold them back in the 90's. 

Have fun...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

That wonderflex looks nifty.

Jay


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yea im not even sure i understand what it is lol. seems like its a low melt plastic type stuff.

Wonderflex

looks quite interesting. does fiberglass resin (polyester or epoxy?) stick to that stuff?


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

i was wondering on how mutch material whent into this build of that wonderflex



John Reid said:


> As far as airspace needs for your sub; I have an MKV JSW, and have a 15" IDQ in each trunk side wall. I was able to make this happen by using the stock panel as a mold to essentially create an enclosure that looks like a stock panel.
> 
> It's a bit out of date, and many of the in-progress pics got nuked when my HD died, but you'll get the idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## stickme4mypaper (Jun 21, 2012)

wow looks awesome!


----------



## John Reid (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't want to hijack this build log, but info/pricing on Wonderflex:

Dazian

"WONDERFLEX is a heat activated formable composite that contains its own adhesive and can be readily shaped and molded without the use of messy or hazardous solvents. An Industrial hot air gun is most often preferred to activate WONDERFLEX."

It's mainly used to make props, masks, etc. for stage use or those folks you see at Comicon with 'armor' costumes ("cosplay", I think it's called)

First off, it isn't cheap; $44/yrd. I used about 1 and 1/4 sheets for these two initial forms.

The reason I was interested in it is that it allowed me to do all of the fiberglassing outside of the car, since the car is a DD, and the idea I had in my head needed to allow me to mesh 2 separate pieces into one, which I'm not smart enough to do with just FG. 

It's not stiff, so you do need to use something to reinforce it if it's going to be used somewhere where rigidity is needed. 

Polyester resin does indeed adhere to it; I made a sandwich, with polyester/'glass on both sides of the initial form. I don't know how well it would work w/ FG on just one side.

/hijack


----------



## 11blueGTI (Apr 24, 2011)

gsdye said:


> can the front doors really fit L8's?
> 
> I'm still trying to find info if the L6's even fit since they are 7.1"


If I was able to fit an 8" in the doors of my civic SI with the limited depth they offered I am sure it is possible on the VW.


----------



## hybridamp (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice choice on gear, watching for the outcome. Looks great so far.


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

Good stuff! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## rugdnit (Dec 24, 2007)

John Reid said:


> As far as airspace needs for your sub; I have an MKV JSW, and have a 15" IDQ in each trunk side wall. I was able to make this happen by using the stock panel as a mold to essentially create an enclosure that looks like a stock panel.
> 
> In-progress:
> 
> ...


This is AWESOME. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Noobdelux (Oct 20, 2011)

anny updates? : P


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

nice amps!


----------



## Vegas Vince (Aug 3, 2011)

any traction on this build ?


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

JUST GOT A JSW have you made any progress on your build?

R-


----------



## crazyzdux (Sep 26, 2013)

same here i have a 13 wagon and would like to see what others are doing


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Welcome to the SportWagen family fellas!! I hope to start on my build very soon!


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## labcoat22 (Mar 29, 2009)

also have some a/d/s to go in my JSW


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

any updates man?


i did my wifes 2011 golf not too long ago. thread can be found in my signature


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

AccordUno said:


> I thought there weren't going to be making wagons anymore.. Hmm.. Might have to rethink some things.. Any ideas for the exterior? You know us VW/Audi guys can't leave our cars alone..


Leave Nothing Stock!!! That's my motto! 08' Jetta


----------



## RustyWedges (Feb 16, 2011)

11blueGTI said:


> If I was able to fit an 8" in the doors of my civic SI with the limited depth they offered I am sure it is possible on the VW.


I have peerless 7" in the doors of my MKV. Look for something around 3.25" mounting depth.


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

I like this build, but is it me or has it been almost 2 years and not much progress?

I have a baby too and I have made some good progress on my Vw.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Love me some old school A/D/S, I miss my PH15 but at least it went to a good home with a friend.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Dogstar! What's up man? Hadn't seen you on here in a while!
Still got the Genesis?

(Thread hijack off)

Jay


----------



## macming (May 9, 2015)

any updates? I picked up a JSW as well and am thinking of doing an active 3 way as well.


----------

